# Anyone wanna help me hack my Chromebook?



## JFlare (Feb 3, 2017)

As the title says, I need help hacking my Chromebook.  This Chromebook was given to me and the other students of my school, and they have certain functions on them that do not allow us to access them. ie: the school admins have the developer mode shut off and I cannot access crosh. Also, when I try to powerwash it, it has forced re-enrollment turned on, so I can not set it up how I want. It did have a blocking app on it that was installed by enterprise policy, but I was able to delete that through my own meathods. So what I need help with is completely resetting the chromebook with forced re-enrollment off and developer mode/crosh/ any other thing that may have been blocked.

It is an acer C72OP^^^^      **OK...let me reiterate... I am not able to go on to dev mode**


----------



## Luckkill4u (Feb 3, 2017)

Uh I didn't even know that ChromeBooks were hackable. I remember last year Google was giving away $100,000 to the first person to crack it. 

Maybe if you share the make and model people could be more help but I doubt it.


----------



## JFlare (Feb 3, 2017)

there. It is an acer C72OP

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luckkill4u said:


> I remember last year Google was giving away $100,000 to the first person to crack it.


so, your saying that since i got enterprise policy software off installed by the school, I could get $100,000 :o


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 3, 2017)

Try installing the Chrome recovery utility on a PC and create a recovery USB stick. Reboot the Chromebook with ESC+REFRESH+POWER buttons and insert the USB key. It will wipe the Chromebook partitions so you'll lose data but I'm not 100% sure it will defeat enterprise enrollment. Worth a shot though.

Posting from my C720 now, great little machine!

Edit: Found this, try it:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/ha...-to-remove-enterprise-enrolment-acer-t3233013


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 3, 2017)

http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/acer-c720-chromebook


----------



## JFlare (Feb 3, 2017)

@EthanAddict I can not access developer mode, rendering this useless.

@shaunj66 Ill try that


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> @EthanAddict I can not access developer mode, rendering this useless.
> 
> @shaunj66 Ill try that



Try the hard, RE way...


----------



## JFlare (Feb 3, 2017)

you mean the esc. refresh, power thing? i did that, and it said it would wipe the local data. It also said that developer mode was disabled.  I have read that I could remove the power source a few times and reinsert it, but that also runs a high chance of bricking the device


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 3, 2017)

JFlare said:


> you mean the esc. refresh, power thing? i did that, and it said it would wipe the local data. It also said that developer mode was disabled.  I have read that I could remove the power source a few times and reinsert it, but that also runs a high chance of bricking the device



Brick it and blame the admins


----------



## JFlare (Feb 3, 2017)

Then they give me a new one, and then I have to start all over. It was already hard enough deleting the blocking app...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Feb 4, 2017)

I presume that Chromebook was given to you to do schoolwork on? That computer was given to you but is still school property and is intended for school use. What you're asking is like cutting holes in the box of the company truck to install smokestacks.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Feb 4, 2017)

Dunno if it would work, but try installing something like Linux mint to an SD or USB stick. Use Linux. Problem solved.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 4, 2017)

https://github.com/reynhout/chrx


----------



## JFlare (Feb 4, 2017)

I can not go on developer mode...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2017)

If it has an removable SSD then I'd just take out the SSD.

Good luck tho, I'll be watching this thread as it piqued me interest.


----------



## migles (Feb 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> This Chromebook was given to me and the other students of my school


side question:
are you suppose to give the chromebook back, or it's yours forever?


----------



## JFlare (Feb 4, 2017)

no, not forever, but i will be having it for the next 4 years. And the administrators will be washing them on the spot when we are all done. or, i might just buy it from them if i so desire...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But I really don't like the restrictions they put on it.


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> no, not forever, but i will be having it for the next 4 years. And the administrators will be washing them on the spot when we are all done. or, i might just buy it from them if i so desire...



If you are going to buy a laptop, don't buy it, chromebooks suck...


----------



## JFlare (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's the thing... if I keep it nice, when they let us buy it from them... we will only have to give them $1 for it


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Here's the thing... if I keep it nice, when they let us buy it from them... we will only have to give them $1 for it



You mean if you keep it in a nice condition, you can pay them 1 dollar to buy it?


----------



## hahaha1234 (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe this can help https://coolstar.org/chromebook/


----------



## JFlare (Feb 4, 2017)

Yea


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 4, 2017)

JFlare said:


> Yea



I got mine for free(literally)


----------



## JFlare (Feb 4, 2017)

well then lucky you


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 5, 2017)

JFlare said:


> well then lucky you



I mean literally, no present, no money given from me, not stolen, won on a competition...


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 5, 2017)

This thread has caught my attention as I too have a blocked school laptop. It's a HP Chromebook 11 G4 and if anyone has anything on modding it let me know.


----------

